# Skid Steer with 1 yard bucket what to charge with snow pusher?



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a contract for a skid steer at $125 an hour with a 3 hour minimum plus a $75 delivery fee. My question is, what could/should I charge for a skid steer with a snow pusher (an 8' box)? 

We spent 24.25 hours in one company parking lot (5 total lots) with 8" of snow. We had 3 trucks running throughout (9.2V, 8.2V, 7'6" Boss plows). Then a skid steer for 4 and a half hours after to move snow piles.

I'm located in the suburbs an hour west of Philadelphia. 

Thank you for your time.


Steve


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

well by me we are only getting 80-90/hour for a skid with a pusher so more power to you, Id venture to say you could get an additional 5-10/hour with the pusher. Also you charge a delivery fee to bring your loader to the site it plows at? Does it stay there all winter or do you bring it each time and charge 75$ each time it goes to the site?


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

As it is.. I only bring the SS when I need it (probably 3" or more) due to piles at the end of long stretches of the lot. That's why I charge the delivery fee and the minimum for the hassle of getting it there and home during/after the storm.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

odd1or2even;1178216 said:


> I have a contract for a skid steer at $125 an hour with a 3 hour minimum plus a $75 delivery fee. My question is, what could/should I charge for a skid steer with a snow pusher (an 8' box)?
> 
> We spent 24.25 hours in one company parking lot (5 total lots) with 8" of snow. We had 3 trucks running throughout (9.2V, 8.2V, 7'6" Boss plows). Then a skid steer for 4 and a half hours after to move snow piles.
> 
> ...


If I read you post right, your contract states $125 per hour for the skidsteer. I really don't think you can charge more for the pusher without amending your contract first.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

odd1or2even;1178216 said:


> I have a contract for a skid steer at $125 an hour with a 3 hour minimum plus a $75 delivery fee. My question is, what could/should I charge for a skid steer with a snow pusher (an 8' box)?
> 
> We spent 24.25 hours in one company parking lot (5 total lots) with 8" of snow. We had 3 trucks running throughout (9.2V, 8.2V, 7'6" Boss plows). Then a skid steer for 4 and a half hours after to move snow piles.
> 
> ...


I think your question should be, what other equipment do I need? if you spent 24hrs on an 8"er


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

All I got to say to that one is WOW!!! your charging your client a delievery fee WOW!! And then it took you 24hrs to plow a 8" storm YIKES!! what where you doing sitting on the property an pushing every 1/4" of snow?? I could see charging that to a client if the job took less then a hr or to a sub when he calls you out to do a small stacking job here an there for him . But a 3 hr min Plus a delievery charge More power to you sir!! Plus you all ready have a sign contract I'm guessing on that $125 an hr with that client. So unless he's a complete fool which after your post he must be, Would you be able to get away with that deal!!


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I should have stated a little more about this client I have. One their 5 parking lots, they probably have 2000 cars sitting on them 24/7. They are 5 car dealers with storage lots that are constantly moving around. Some spots will be open for a duration of the storm, but then cars get moved and I need to clean those spots, so they can place more cars on the clean spots and so on and so on. 

That's why it took so long, but we only started plowing during the middle of the storm just to knock back some of the snow because some parts of the lot the snow has to get moved 500+ feet long cause of cars on both sides. 

Last year when we had 2 storms back to back with 2 feet at a time, it took them a week and a half to dig out of their parking lots. What was with what I was told, a huge wheel loader, and a back hoe and tri-axel to relocate the snow.

Hope that brings a little more clarity to the situation I'm in. Thanks



Steve


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

To get them to agree in changing the contract on what they are paying you for the Loader by putting a box on it now is to show them that it will take you less time to clear or move the snow. GO luck. I would like to find a client that would allow me to charge them a delievery fee for the use of one of are pieces of equipment when we normally have to it there normaly I can see it if it was a extra like having to haul small amount of away snow or relocating it somewhere else on the property. But hey if you can get it, like I said more power to you.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

like the others said i think your stuck with the price its at. When we put a loader on site our bid will say Skidsteer with 8' plow/pusher-$90/hr Then under additional services Snow stacking/hauling Skidsteer $80 or $85/hour. So were getting a little more for the pusher but not a tremendous amount really.


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Everywhere is different, i'm in jersey and we charge 105.00 per hr w a skid and 30.00 for the box. The equipment is not free or cheep and if you do not charge for it how will u replace or repair it, when time is due..


----------

